# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  GIúp em màn hình bị đen khi chơi game

## samnguyen

em mới mua 1 con acer 5745, i3, 2g ram, card 763mb
hôm qua em có mua về 1 vài game cài vô máy chơi, nhưng 1 số game khi cài đặt bt, nhhungw khi chwoi chỉ hiện lên màn hình đen thui, nhưng vẫn còn âm thanh, nhu game sniper:ghost warrior vv

có pro nào đã từng gặp và giải quyết được rồi thì cứu em với

----------


## MinhPhuc123

> em mới mua 1 con acer 5745, i3, 2g ram, card 763mb
> hôm qua em có mua về 1 vài game cài vô máy chơi, nhưng 1 số game khi cài đặt bt, nhhungw khi chwoi chỉ hiện lên màn hình đen thui, nhưng vẫn còn âm thanh, nhu game sniper:ghost warrior vv
> 
> có pro nào đã từng gặp và giải quyết được rồi thì cứu em với


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
trường hợp này có thể do đĩa cài đặt game của bạn bị thiếu file nên khi chạy game không được hoàn chỉnh. hoặc bạn cũng có thể kiểm tra lại đĩa game xem nó có đòi độ phân giải là bao nhiêu hay không? sau đó chỉnh lại độ phân giải trên máy tính cho phù hợp.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------

